# stealth drying



## jnastyblunts (Aug 23, 2007)

anyone know the best way to dry without parents finding out? like outside in a tent or something like that.


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 23, 2007)

or what if i died it in my closet, would there be enough air circulation, and how badly will this reek.  They dont really come into my room so will the smell spread out of my room?


----------



## woOzer (Aug 23, 2007)

first off, you shouldnt really be growing out of your parents home. Very risky and very disrespectful. Are you even old enough to be on this forum? sorry, no response to your questions just because i dont think its very smart.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2007)

jnastyblunts said:
			
		

> or what if i died it in my closet, would there be enough air circulation, and how badly will this reek. They dont really come into my room so will the smell spread out of my room?


Bad idea!! I would'nt even dry it on your parents property. Respect you parents property keep your illegal activities away!.


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah im old enough.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Jnasty
It smells wherever you dry it, and yes, the smell would seep from your room and fill the house, you could always fast dry it and put the bud in air tight containers, quick dry tastes like smoking a cow hoof though.

Hippy


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a friend who dries his outdoors up in a tree off his own property. I once asked him if the weather would goof them up, (mildew or mold) and he said no, but then I never tried it. I would wonder about insects ?
 Just a thought shared.  I have to agree with the other folks here, I wouldn't do this at my folks house. Imagine how you would feel watching the look on their faces as they got hand-cuffed and taken away, not to mention the fast talking you would find yourself doing when they got home. SHEESH, (shudder)

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## A.K. (Aug 24, 2007)

if you buy an ozone generator it wont smell search ebay and find a good one


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks the last three commenters for actually helping me instead of critizicing my actions like the first two.


----------



## woOzer (Aug 24, 2007)

*well take it how you will. just doesn't seem smart that you're willing to jeopardize your parents well being to get high. do what you want.



just my $0.02



WoOzer *


----------



## yung buddha (Aug 24, 2007)

its not just "to get high" dude...if that's all weed is to you maybe you shouldn't be in _the movement..._


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 24, 2007)

straight up man, I grow because i have passion for the herb hence the name of the site. I'm not an idiot ive already thought about the concequences.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

yung buddha said:
			
		

> its not just "to get high" dude...if that's all weed is to you maybe you shouldn't be in _the movement..._



:holysheep: Maybe i shouldnt be in _the movement _either then? lol


----------



## woOzer (Aug 25, 2007)

yung buddha said:
			
		

> its not just "to get high" dude...if that's all weed is to you maybe you shouldn't be in _the movement..._




*Oh I would really like for you to emphasize your take on "the movement". Are you a medical patient? Or are you just another person trying to all out legalize marijuana because you think it would be so cool? I mean there would be nothing wrong with that, but I would much rather make it available to people who actually need it, and I put a lot of emphasis on the word need. I myself do need it. I was diagnosed with chronic insomnia when I was 12 and was a med patient back when i lived in California at age 18-20. I tried many other sleeping aids, OTC and prescribed, and it only made my condition worst. I'm not saying thats the only reason I smoke because its not. I like to get high too. You talk about "the movement" like you're actually involved. Have you been to the rallies? Have you voted for the candidates that are trying to make this medicine available to patients? Do you go to meetings to discuss the issue with your state rep? Do you donate to the organizations working hard to help the patients? I bet you don't. I'm 21 and I personally am involved, and have been since I turned 18, in trying to make my medicine available to me in my current state so I don't have to worry about being busted. Don't come in here and tell me about the movement. Pshhh. You have no idea.



WoOzer*


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 25, 2007)

ur a good man woozer


----------



## HGB (Aug 25, 2007)

hey jnasty

here's the way i see it grow'n as a med user...... If you lived in my house and grew or dried or even had weed in my house with out my consent to do so you would find yourself homeless in a hot second

really think about this because most likely if you do get busted your parents will find themselves homeless as well, and a very costly legal battle to boot

probly will disown you to, I know I would.....

not trying to harp but I don't think you really care what happens as long as you have your weed regardless of your families out come( if or) when you get busted.

good luck with oder problem


----------



## woOzer (Aug 25, 2007)

jnastyblunts said:
			
		

> ur a good man woozer




Thanks, i dont really think i am, but thanks anyway. I just didnt appreciate what that guy said to me. With that said, i found this in one of the threads and i think if your going to do it then you might as well do it right:






 Well, after months of deliberating how to dry stealthily, I decided to make my own version of Quickgrow's Herb Dryer, which they sell for $365! 

*PHASE 1 : The Plan *
The drier is just a Rubbermaid with a carbon filter in it, with a fan ******* air through the filter and out of the cab. My only question was the type of fan used/CFM rating/etc. I discovered the pro-built boxes use only a cheap little muffin fan. 

*PHASE 2 : Gather Materials *

In total this cost me about $55-60: 

Rubbermaid container (about $15). 
Inline fan - $22 
scrubber - parts- $25, 
carbon- $10 
electrical cord - from a power strip (thanks, Dub.) 
shelves and mounts - hardware cloth leftover from scrubber plans and screws I had laying around. 

I had to decide which fan and filter to use. Well, after seeing prices on fans and filters, I was discontent. I came upon the SunScrubber, which I?m sure many of you are endearingly familiar with, and I knew it was right. Not so much because its sleek and bad as hell, but because its cheap and customizable. 

While on the Home Depot trip to pick up scrubber materials, I was looking at their selection of inline fans. They had 4" - 80cfm, 6" - 250cfm, and 8" - 500cfm. I grabbed the 4" (80 cfm) because my scrubber uses a 4" opening, and because I believe 250 cfms is too much for this purpose. It cost $21.99. The 250cfm was only $24.99. 

*PHASE 3 : Construction *
First, I constructed my scrubber. See this link for details: 

*DIY Pro-Style Compact Carbon Filter/Scrubber >$50* (by Sun is Shining) 











.

I traced a circle around my inline fan to mark where it would be placed on the Rubbermaid. Using a butter knife and a lighter (the absolute worst way to do this) I cut a hole to snuggly fit my inline fan. 

The fan was pushed through, with the fan blowing out of the box. The scrubber was slipped right onto the fan. 

The drying racks: for this, I stuck some 3" screws through the sides to act as rails, on top of which is placed appropriately sized sheets of hardware cloth, which were left over from the scrubber. I will be utilizing 3 trays, approx. 3" apart vertically, giving me a little under 12 ft2 drying area. 

I drilled a bunch of little holes in the lid for intakes. If these holes become an odor leak during the trial run, I will remedy this by purchasing a replacement odor stop furnace filter sheet, and place it over the holes, on the inner side of the lid. 

*How does it work?* 
I have run the first test with this machine and it has passed with flying colors. It dried the small white rhino buds from my 125w cfl grow in 2 days. They were crispy, but after being in the jar overnight, they have regained some pliability. 

Also, no odor was detected from the drying process. The room even seemed a little fresher. 

[Editor's note: it is easy and worthwhile to put the fan on a dimmer to slow down the rpm's and make drying a little slower. For best results, hook the fan up to a humidistat to dial in your relative humidty to a desired r.h.%]


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 25, 2007)

well i dont think you guys understand, i live in the middle of no where. I hardly see any helicopters or planes flying in my town.  The only way i would really get busted by growing one plant on my 200 acre farm is by my parents.  Im not growing like a field or anything in my backyard. So as u can tell im not worried about them being thrown in jail.


----------



## mendo local (Aug 25, 2007)

In my opinion if your actions jepordize others life or property, you probably shouldnt be doing it. Im not raggin on ya, but you probably shouldnt involve your parents property. Let alone if they catch ya, It will be a waste anyhow. Good luck with whatever ya do.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2007)

Jnasty, ive read all the comments aimed at you, take it all with a pinch of salt, none of the people on here can say thay have been angels all their life and always thought of others before themselves, you have grown your plant/plants and simply asked about drying, i have to admit i agree with the others comments, your playing a very risky game, but saying that, were all here to help ANYONE who comes asking for help, my advice to you is find a secluded hidden area of your 200 acres and dry your buds in a home made dry box, only a box and string needed, after you have dried your stash, do not grow on your parents property again, this is a learning lesson for you.

Hippy


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 26, 2007)

thank you hippy finally a comment that can help me.


----------



## yung buddha (Aug 26, 2007)

dude. you have 200 acres...you should take this seeds from this grow and turn into a regular johnny weedseed!


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 26, 2007)

well i dnt smoke hardcore and i dnt sell, i pretty much just grow for the love of the herb and so i have something to look foward to.


----------



## yung buddha (Aug 26, 2007)

right right...back to the task at hand...the stealth drying that is...im currently dealing with the same issue and im not going to lie i dont trust the dry box thing...something tells me i probly couldnt contruct one that wouldnt turn into mold city you know? but dude check it out me and my friend were talkin and we got a great plan...what if you took like an igloo dog house and sealed it up and insulated and stuck a couple battery powered fans shooting air and the back and occasionally putting amounts of dry ice in to lower humidity and ****...then camoflauge it and throw leaves and **** on it...i call it and indian dry box!! i dont know if it would work its just a high mans dream you know...


----------



## the_riz (Aug 26, 2007)

I know it sounds sketchy but if either of you have a car you dont need for a week you could dry the buds in the boot under the parcel shelf. I wouldnt recomend driving anywhere with ounces of weed in the boot though


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 26, 2007)

yea my friend was using his dog house, i was thinking about using my hunting tent because it has peep holes in it, its camoflouge, it blocks the sun out, but the only thing i worry about is the humidity.  I was thinkin about my attic.


----------



## yung buddha (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah man humidity is the biggest thing to me too...i was thinking about the crawl space at my house for like just like 5 or 6 days and then finishing the job with dry ice...not a purfect plan but i dont know if i could have that smelly stuff there for more than a few days...howd did it work out when your friend used his dog house??


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 26, 2007)

He hasnt done it yet, this is his and mine first year growing so im just figuring all of this out now.  my plan is to check my areas weather the week im going to harvest and see what the humidity is going to be, and if it is going to be too high or too low im just gonna have to risk it and put it in my attic.  I really dont think my parents would care because my dad used to grow 8 ft plants in his landscaping around his house when he was younger, his mom was just that clueless.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 27, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> I know it sounds sketchy but if either of you have a car you dont need for a week you could dry the buds in the boot under the parcel shelf. I wouldnt recomend driving anywhere with ounces of weed in the boot though



What is a boot or a parcel shelf? 

Also I have dried outdoors before. I I just made a wooden box with a door and it had 3 shelves made out of wire. I made ventilation holes in the side and cover them with wire as well. Then put it outside in a cool, dark (as you can get) area. 

I have also tied string to the stalk and put the other end over a low limb in a nearby tree and let it dry like that. Just make sure it is a shaded place.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Slow Drying

Slow drying is probably the method most commonly used to dry marijuana. Because of the slowness of the dry, a slight cure takes place, eliminating the bite sometimes associated with quickly dried grass. 

There are many variations of the technique, but most commonly whole plants or separated colas are suspended upside down from a drawn string or from pegs on a wall in a cool dark room, closet, or other enclosed space. A large number of plants may take a week or two to dry. The drying time for small numbers of plants can be increased (for a slight cure) by placing the plants in large, open paper sacks that have ventilation holes cut in their sides. The drying room should have no heavy drafts, but mould may form on the plants if the air is stagnant. If weather is rainy or the air humid, increase ventilation and watch for any mould. Plants should be dried quickly under moderate heat if any mould appears. 

Many experienced growers prefer slow drying to curing. There is little chance of error with this method, and buds usually smoke smooth and develop a pliable consistency. Slow-dried ripe buds retain their delicious, sweet aroma and taste. 



Fast Drying

The fast dry-method produces a harsher smoke than slow drying, but it is often the most convenient method to use. The plants are suspended in the same way as for slow drying, but the temperature in the drying area is increased to between 90 and 115 degrees, often by means of electric or gas heater. The drying area is kept well-ventilated with a fan. As the plants dry, they are removed from the drying area. By this method, plants in a tightly packed room can be dried in less than four days, but the exhaust will contain the deliciously pungent odour of drying marijuana. 

Indoor growers often hang plants to dry over radiators or stream pipes. Leaves are dried by placing them on a tray over a radiator or on top of the light fixture. 

Marijuana that is fast-dried retains its original green colour and minty taste. 


Oven Drying

Oven drying is often used by gardeners to sample their crop. Small quantities of material can be quickly dried by being placed in a 150 to 200 oven for about 10 minutes. Larger quantities can be dried in trays that contain a single layer of material or in a dehydrator. Oven-dried and dehydrator-dried marijuana usually has a harsh taste and bite, and loses much of its bouquet. The method is often used to dry marijuana which has been cured and dried but is too moist to smoke, or to dry marijuana which is to be used for cooking or extractions. It is an adequate method for obtaining dry material for testing and emergencies, but the main harvest should not be dried in this way. Oven drying works best with leaves. When leaves are dried together with buds or shoots, remove the material from the oven periodically, to separate the faster-drying leaf material (before it burns) from the slower drying buds. One way to do this is to place all the material on a wire screen over a tray. Every few minutes rub the material across the screen. Dried material falls unto the tray and is removed from the oven. Repeat until all the material has dried. 

Oven curing works well when closely watched. Dried marijuana that is left in the oven will lose potency quickly. Any time the marijuana begins to char, most of the potency will already have been lost. This should not be a problem unless you are careless, or allow the temperature to go above 200 degrees.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Sun Drying

Some growers dry their crops right in the field. There are many methods of sun drying. In Oregon, some growers break the main stem about two feet from the ground. The leaves and buds dry gradually, since they are still partly attached to the plant. Other growers spread burlap and cover it with plants left to dry. Fan leaves are left on the plants to protect the drying buds from the sun. The grass is manicured after drying. Growers in Arizona shade drying plants with cheesecloth. 

Sun-dried marijuana usually has a taste similar to that of oven-dried. Often the sun bleaches it slightly but also destroy some of the delicate bouquet. Prolonged exposure to the sun will decrease potency, although there is no noticeable loss if drying is done quickly. 

Dry Ice

Many homegrowers have written to us that the dry-ice cure increases the potency of marijuana considerably, and we would be remiss not to mention it. 

Dry ice is frozen carbon dioxide. When it melts (sublimates), it turns from a solid directly into a gas. This gas absorbs some moisture from the frozen marijuana and partially dries it. 

There are many variations of the dry-ice method. Fresh or partially dried material is usually used, although some enthusiasts claim that the cure also works with dried material. The marijuana is placed in a coffee can or similar container with a lid, along with at least an equal volume of dry ice. Puncture the lid so that the gas can escape as it evaporates. Place the can in a freezer to prolong the evaporation process. When the dry ice is gone, the grass is dried, but still moist. 

Some growers claim that simply freezing the grass increases potency. They often freeze fan leaves or other less-potent material for a couple of months before smoking it. This is said to work only with fresh (wet or dried) grass.


----------

